# Fursuit cross dressing?



## Strawberryhorse (Feb 24, 2020)

Are there any other Furs that like the sound of cross dressing when suiting up?

Sorry if it's come up before, new member here...

I would love to dress up in the winfox style suit with the blonde hair however I'm a straight male...  I don't think there is anything wrong with the idea, no one can see me anyway...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 24, 2020)

Winfoxi has a certain . . . "Charm" about the suit that I'm not sure many men could do correctly. A male would need to be skinny but not a twig, either. Dancer slim would be good. Especially good leg tone. Then, the suit has to be made to fit the needed padding just right. Having small feet wouldn't hurt, either. The head would need to be made in that small profile style, too.

I would suggest cruising sites that pertain to cross dressing, just to learn how to get that look and learn how to act as a female. Women walk different, have different mannerisms, even sit differently than the average red-blooded male. Without some training/practice, you're gonna rat yourself out just by walking around.

One example of a big dOOd doing the cross dressing thing is rcking over on the main FA site. He's a tall guy but he worked pretty hard to get the suit just right.

https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/rcking/


----------



## Strawberryhorse (Feb 24, 2020)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Winfoxi has a certain . . . "Charm" about the suit that I'm not sure many men could do correctly. A male would need to be skinny but not a twig, either. Dancer slim would be good. Especially good leg tone. Then, the suit has to be made to fit the needed padding just right. Having small feet wouldn't hurt, either. The head would need to be made in that small profile style, too.
> 
> I would suggest cruising sites that pertain to cross dressing, just to learn how to get that look and learn how to act as a female. Women walk different, have different mannerisms, even sit differently than the average red-blooded male. Without some training/practice, you're gonna rat yourself out just by walking around.
> 
> ...




Would you believe I'm a slim male as it happens...  thank you for taking your time to reply. I will have a look at the link.


----------



## AKARISU (Feb 25, 2020)

FYI, I'd think that'd be cute, not shame there and need to feel embarrassed, it's far common to see a male Fur with a female Fursuit, or vise-versa, just a little bit of creativity will get you a lot of attention, if you dance on that suit, for example, you'll get quite the traction, if there are 3 things Furs love, cute things, creative stuff, and more content
I probably not going in the direction I was hoping for, but just don't feel afraid to show that side if you like it


----------



## Skittles (Feb 25, 2020)

Have pondered it a couple of times since my Sona is a blatant crossdressing Queen X) but Yeah.. fursuits are expensive.


----------



## Strawberryhorse (Feb 25, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Have pondered it a couple of times since my Sona is a blatant crossdressing Queen X) but Yeah.. fursuits are expensive.



How much is a winfox suit? There's just something about it...


----------



## Skittles (Feb 25, 2020)

I couldn't say. But I do know a good fursuit can be between 1.5-2K Dollars


----------



## Lobie5 (Feb 25, 2020)

I don't think having a particular build or having specific mannerisms is _too_ necessary, unless you're completely set on a hyperfeminine, supermodel look. In my opinion, big masculine chicks are totally awesome.  Either way, there's nothing wrong with it and I wish you luck.
I'm a woman, but my fursona/fursuit is a guy, so I think I technically count as a crossdresser. But, I also kinda toy with the idea of him wearing long eyelashes and a cute dress, so that's probably gonna be twice as confusing for everybody. XD (including myself, not gonna lie. been kinda questioning my own identity as of late. )


----------



## Strawberryhorse (Feb 25, 2020)

Lobie5 said:


> I don't think having a particular build or having specific mannerisms is _too_ necessary, unless you're completely set on a hyperfeminine, supermodel look. In my opinion, big masculine chicks are totally awesome.  Either way, there's nothing wrong with it and I wish you luck.
> I'm a woman, but my fursona/fursuit is a guy, so I think I technically count as a crossdresser. But, I also kinda toy with the idea of him wearing long eyelashes and a cute dress, so that's probably gonna be twice as confusing for everybody. XD (including myself, not gonna lie. been kinda questioning my own identity as of late. )



I've cross dressed plenty of times but I consider myself as a straight male... I love the thought of a lesbian night with someone else in a winfox style fur. Dream come true!

I find it a bit of a fetish rather than a dress up...


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi, fellow furry crossdresser here who LOVES suiting as a busty, curvy wolfess and I'm getting my suit this June! Cost me about 3200. There's 100% nothing wrong with either of us. The best advice I can give has already been said, and that is learn to walk with a slight gait like a woman does naturally. Also, instead of meticulously padding out a suit with carved foam for that hourglass shape, you might be better served buying body-shaping pads designed for crossdressers and building them into the suit.

Otherwise, the only heads up I can give you is that most people assume any suit with breasts is really a man. It's just what people assume. Plus the illusion falls apart the moment a word is spoken.

For the other question, I've tried pursuing commissions from Winfox, but I don't think they take them. They have a very disney-esque style to their suits, but as far as I know, they only make them for personal use. I believe they are self-made so the cost is hard to pin down.

And wow! You sound like you know how to have a good time! You certainly have good tastes in suits... that's for sure! ^w^


----------



## Mambi (Apr 2, 2020)

Strawberryhorse said:


> Are there any other Furs that like the sound of cross dressing when suiting up?
> 
> Sorry if it's come up before, new member here...
> 
> I would love to dress up in the winfox style suit with the blonde hair however I'm a straight male...  I don't think there is anything wrong with the idea, no one can see me anyway...




I've never seen the issue...your fursona obviously isn't the same *species *as you, why assume it has to be the same *gender*? <shrug>

There are lots of male fursuiters who wear female suits, or vice versa, and they look an act great! One of the facebook groups I am a part of is "supporters of feminine fursuits" and while the suits are female and look awesome and the wearers usually are feminine in how they carry themselves in it, the vast majority of the humans under the suits are male. It is FAR from unusual; as you said the anonymity helps a lot. 

Your character, your comfort...you be you! <smile>


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 2, 2020)

Strawberryhorse said:


> Are there any other Furs that like the sound of cross dressing when suiting up?
> 
> Sorry if it's come up before, new member here...
> 
> I would love to dress up in the winfox style suit with the blonde hair however I'm a straight male...  I don't think there is anything wrong with the idea, no one can see me anyway...


Ooh!!! Crossdressing is my FAVORITE thing!!!


----------



## Keefur (Apr 3, 2020)

This is something that happened at Oklacon with my friend, Draconis, aka Calamity Cougar doing a little cross dressing. lol


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Apr 3, 2020)

Keefur said:


> This is something that happened at Oklacon with my friend, Draconis, aka Calamity Cougar doing a little cross dressing. lol


Oh wow, you really rock that dress! I've always wanted to try on a wedding gown. I'm soo jelly.


----------

